# a good use for a quattro



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

OK now if you all already know about it, feel free to say old news... but i figure i'd bost this up anyway, just because well it makes me happy...
now bear with it for a bit...(theres not much)...:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enn6zc9ug-o


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Too much human, not enough quattro.


----------

